# RS 2009 model with low miles...Good price? or 10 model for a few $ more?



## customsteel (Feb 15, 2003)

Ive got a line on a near new 09 RS with the Ultegra SL groupo for around $1800...Theres also a 10 model with Ultegra 6700 for a few hundred more...

I'm leaning towards the 09 because I like the black and its cheaper...

I will be pulling the shimano off and putting Campy on as soon as I get it...

What say you???


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I ride an '09 RS that I purchased in early '10 and built up with Sram Force. Absolutely love the frame for comfort and handling. My previous bike was a '07 Specialized Tarmac Pro and like the RS much more. I too like the color scheme on the '09 versus the '10.


----------



## horizon1967 (Jun 8, 2008)

I also have the 09 RS frame,I think it looks nicer then the 10.Its a superb frame so comfortable it begs you to spend more time on it.I only have the bike 2 months its a real joy to use.Whats wrong ultegra 6700,seems a bit extreme swopping for campy.Any way the RS is fab what ever groupset you use.


----------

